# Bellefontaine Ohio K9 Officer Benno dies



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

K9 Benno died at the home of his handler of a stomach illness, Chief Brandon K. Standley said.

A K9 officer in the city’s police department for more than 7 years, Benno was used in both drug and search operations.

A public memorial service is being planned for Benno, Standley said.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

GODSPEED K9 Benno


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

RIP Benno


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank you for your service.
:rip: K9 Benno


----------

